# Living cost



## drumultaberei (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi,

My wife and I would like to retire to Figline Valdarno, near Firenze (Florence).
Could someone contribute with the following information please?

Except for housing accomodation would be 1100 euros per month sufficient for two people? I am thinking of food (is 300 enough?), electricity (including AC), gas, heating, common expenses, tv, phone, internet, water, having a car, clathing...

Thanks,
Doru (EU citizen)


----------

